# Datsun 720 owners a must see.



## yota98 (Dec 9, 2019)

Bought this 82 720 4x4 out of a storage unit a couple of days ago. Frame is obviously custom made but WTF? Any thoughts?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Pay the lady!


----------



## biggjdogg (Nov 30, 2019)

Awesome as hell


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's kinda cool~


----------

